# fuel pump problem



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

ok.. recently i had an issue. i finally got my timing, idle. set perfectly.. thanks to wes... the wideband o2 from innovate motorsports is working perfectly. my autometer a/f guage now works accurately. but recently my fuel pump has been making a wierd noise.. well its not a different noise.. its the same noise only louder then normal.. the 255 walboro lp pump is loud as it is.. but the humming sound is louder. two days ago the fuel line from the fuel rail to the regulator. came apart from the earls fitting and i was leaking fuel. i fixed that and today the pump started making the noise.. car still runs.. fuel pressure seems to drop a lil though. my question is it the pump which is only 2 years old.. or could it be a clogged fuel filter? or line?.... i am not using a stock fuel filter.. i am using an earls inline fuel filter which is easy to take out.. and i believe its reusable... any info please let me know


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

SubaruBlue200sx said:


> ok.. recently i had an issue. i finally got my timing, idle. set perfectly.. thanks to wes... the wideband o2 from innovate motorsports is working perfectly. my autometer a/f guage now works accurately. but recently my fuel pump has been making a wierd noise.. well its not a different noise.. its the same noise only louder then normal.. the 255 walboro lp pump is loud as it is.. but the humming sound is louder. two days ago the fuel line from the fuel rail to the regulator. came apart from the earls fitting and i was leaking fuel. i fixed that and today the pump started making the noise.. car still runs.. fuel pressure seems to drop a lil though. my question is it the pump which is only 2 years old.. or could it be a clogged fuel filter? or line?.... i am not using a stock fuel filter.. i am using an earls inline fuel filter which is easy to take out.. and i believe its reusable... any info please let me know


Pull the pump and inspect all lines thoroughly going to and from it. 

Under what conditions are you testing fuel pressure, only at idle or under load, with or without vacuum?


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

i have only tested it at idle..i notice that after the car sits for a bit.. i'll start it up.. and she hums ok.. then after driving it for the noise becomes louder. which leads me to believe a clogged fuel filter. which im gonna check tommorrow. if the filter is clogged. it would force the pump to work harder.. making the sound louder. (correct me if im wrong). if the pump was on its way out. the sound would be the opposite a duller sound. right now im getting a high pitched sound.that you can hear from both sides of the car. i know its the pump becase ive pulled the pump fuse at idle and the sounds stops.


----------

